# Any way to create fake ethernet interface



## coder96 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm wondering if there is a way to create a fake Ethernet interface? I know a bit odd of a request.

I'm working the latest pfsense iso. It's at 11.3-stable.

I would like to create fake interface to assign the wan interface to in pfsense. As far as I'm condensed it does not even have to go any where.

Why I'm looking at pfsense and not a cheap switch off ebay. The amout of endpoints I need to support, the 801.2ad support brings the price up, and I have 48v  power at the end points. That really brighs the price up.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2020)

coder96 said:


> I'm working the latest pfsense iso.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## coder96 (Apr 21, 2020)

I can see how my question was unclear. I need to work at the os level.

I'm not really working with pfsense at this point. I know I'm using that distro.

Would it have made a difference if I just asked:

I'm using FreeBsD/amd64 11.3-stable .

Is there a way to create a fake Ethernet interface?  I have some software that requires an interface but don't want to use a physical one up.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2020)

coder96 said:


> Is there a way to create a fake Ethernet interface?


You could clone lo0 or create a tap(4) or tun(4) interface.


----------



## coder96 (Apr 21, 2020)

I was able to use a the tap device the software.


----------

